# Tornadoes in Texas (I was in the news!... well..kinda)



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2011)

Was working last night when a severe storm hit my county and the areas around us.  We had 5 confirmed tornadoes in my county alone, and several more east of us.

We were sent with another truck to a tornado vs house just down the road.  All 3 of the roads leading in to the location were blocked by big trees, and reports from volly firefighters at the house said the patient was trapped underneath.  They used an engine to clear out one of the trees and we went in to handle the patient.  


This picture is taken from one of the news stories (firefighter in the middle is covering the patient).  The mobile home WAS about 40 yards away from the road before the storm... not so much after.  Weather doesn't look that bad in this picture, but minutes after it was taken, when we got there, it was pouring with nearly zero visibility.  









The other Paramedic and I were underneath the blue tarp with the patient, and the guy with the shiny vest on the right is the EMT from the other truck:






There's another photo, but it shows the patients face...


----------



## Sasha (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad you're safe.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Glad your ok, nice work


----------



## Aidey (Apr 27, 2011)

You mean the one that was on the front page of MSNBC for the last 6 hours? lol

The top photo was also used for one of their stories.


----------



## usalsfyre (Apr 27, 2011)

*Even though you were under the tarp...*

...you still owe us beer


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 27, 2011)

I've already offered you a drink 

I emailed the photographer to see if he had any better photos of "the ambulance crews on scene"    Hey, gotta stroke my ego somehow with the Facebook ladies!





Oh yeah, and those armored tornado cars were everywhere... a red one blew a stop sign and almost t-boned us headed towards that call.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the damn car that almost hit us!  "The Dominator"







And here's a video of the storms they took

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d6j2guPZTw[/youtube]


----------

